
Laundering Money On-line: a review of cybercriminals’ methods [pdf] - akeck
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1310/1310.2368.pdf
======
sytelus
I wonder if lots of stores often sparsely populated with expensive goods where
we _almost_ never see anyone are part of some money laundering scheme. These
stores should be able to claim lots of cash-only transactions to launder money
while having to keep almost no significant levels of products.

~~~
stu432
Good idea, but I think a boutique store claiming lots of cash based
transactions would send alarm bells ringing. Buying an $8k chanel handbag in
cash would be very unusual.

